
Why waiters who don’t write your order down aren’t as amazing as you thought - luxpir
https://medium.com/@doublethought/why-waiters-who-dont-write-your-order-down-aren-t-just-as-amazing-as-you-thought-bfeded5453b1
======
sharemywin
mostly because lot of them don't get my order right.

